# 5x5x5 - July 3 - July 9, 2006



## dougreed (Jul 5, 2006)

1. F2 b D u' l B2 d U2 f R' d L' f R' F u' d' b f2 u' B d u R u2 f' L' F U2 F u' b r' U2 l' B2 b L f2 B2 r B' U R D2 F' u l2 u2 f2 R l b2 r' F' U2 R2 l' b u2

2. b F' D B l2 r2 F' d' B R2 b R' F' L l' B' b u' D B' r2 U2 B D2 f U2 l' f2 r' R U2 D r f R d l' u2 F' u' d2 b f2 d D' F2 l' r' F l' F2 d' b F2 u' f d2 b2 u2 D'

3. f2 r2 b F2 r U' l' f' b l2 L2 u2 f' U2 R' d' D2 L2 f' B2 U D' R2 U l2 R D2 l2 B b r f l' f2 L b R' L2 F f L' d' r' b2 B2 D' d b U B F' r F U' B2 l' U2 u' B2 u

4. b F2 U l' D2 u2 b R f2 B u d r D L' u r L2 D' b R2 d' B2 F D2 u b L u2 d2 L' r' U' B2 F2 d B2 R2 r2 d2 B2 f' d2 L d2 b2 l2 D' l d' L b D b f' R' D' R2 b2 D2

5. u' D' R' u f2 d' l2 F2 R' l' d2 f2 L u2 D' L' d D l' L2 F r2 u d2 R2 B' L2 d' f b2 L B' b l' B' D R' u' B r' U l2 r2 d' u r2 L F f' d b2 u' l2 D2 L2 l d2 f R' l


----------



## mmwfung (Jul 9, 2006)

Average: 2:02.62
Times: (1:53.04) (2:19.79) 2:14.54* 2:00.07 1:53.25

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. After the 1:53.04 I became very nervous because the previous solve (my only 5x5 warm-up solve) was also very good (1:57.85). But fotunately I recovered it again with my last two solves. * = OLL skip

Michael Fung


----------

